# do big shrimp eat baby shrimp



## naz (30 May 2010)

hi forum 
iv set up a moss tank about 3 month ago,looking to breed shrimp,cherry shrimp,,i had a little bit of hair algea a month back  ,so i got some bigger shrimp,amano s, and japanise s,thinking thay would eat algea quicker,iv notice that my cherrys have breed,but i can only see 3 little babys in there,can anyone tell me if amano or japanise shrimp eat baby cherry shrimp,as ther should be more than 3 babys......


----------



## LondonDragon (31 May 2010)

I am not aware of other shrimp eating shrimplets, I have kept amanos and cherrys together and cherrys always bred happily, what I have seen kill shrimp is other fish, assassin snails, planaria and bad maintenance in general, water changes right after the shrimp hatching can also wipe them out.


----------



## frothhelmet (1 Jun 2010)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> I am not aware of other shrimp eating shrimplets, I have kept amanos and cherrys together and cherrys always bred happily



This guy begs to differ...

http://ukshrimp.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=1328


----------



## NeilW (1 Jun 2010)

My Crystal Reds are vultures if one of them goes down.  They started picking at one that wasn't completely dead couple of days back; I had to drive them off with a net and separate them for him to die in peace!  I've never seen them pick on any healthy shrimp though.  I once had some Chilli Rasbora and when one must have died in the night I only found a miniature fish skeleton (Felix the Cat style) where they picked it clean.  Shrimp can be surprising!


----------



## naz (1 Jun 2010)

thanks for the replys  ,im thinking i must of  sucked them out of the tank when iv done water changes,iv bin looking in the tank for a few days to see how many i can spot iv only spoted 3 or 4,at least i no for the future,to be more careful......


----------



## NeilW (1 Jun 2010)

Shrimplets can be very sensitive if your tank doesn't contain the necessary biofilm/food source, lacks in calcium, or has trace levels of ammonia or nitrite.  Any one of these factors can mean shrimplets won't make it beyond 10 days.  Cherries are hardier then the Crystal Reds I have experience with though so I'm sure it shouldn't be as bad.  I'm guessing due to the adult shrimps scavenging tendencies then any deceased shrimplets would soon disappear.


----------



## murph (1 Jun 2010)

I have a small team of amanos, 8 or so in my 260l. I'm intending getting about 20 cherrys to start a breeding colony. Will the amanos be an issue?


----------



## LondonDragon (1 Jun 2010)

I started my cherry colony with amanos in the tank and never had a problem, but maybe I was lucky!


----------



## mr. luke (2 Jun 2010)

My amanos pick off the odd cherry, but nothing to much.
I agree with Ade on ukshrimp for one, most shrimps could in theory take on small shrimps, but its not an issue unless you have about 5 cherries in a tank with 10 amanos as they will outbreed any minor predation.

Picture this, a tank full of guppies and 5 neon tetras, the neons will eat baby guppies but there will be a lot survive, similar scenario.


----------

